
Should you call people resources? - M2Ys4U
http://emilywebber.co.uk/should-you-call-people-resources/
======
ddingus
I don't. They are people, have skills, etc...

Dehumanizing others leads to s lower value for all of us.

~~~
greenyoda
I agree. It seems that calling people "resources" is encouraged by the
existence of a "Human Resources" (HR) department. There are surely better
names for that too.

~~~
dragonwriter
“Human Resources” is an excellent name for what such departments exist for.

If you want something better, you need a better mission first, and the name
will be a natural outgrowth of the mission. Looking for a friendlier name
without reconceiving the mission is just wrapping the existing problem up in a
lie (which plenty of places do, to be sure.)

